# Thirty Two 32 Prion Boots



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I use the 32 Lashed boots, and I know 3 other people who ride with the 32 Lashed boots. Never seen anyone use the Prions but I can speak for the brand. Im going on my 4th season with my Lashed, and the only reason I might buy new boots this season is just to upgrade. And im thinking about the new Lashed. haha.
I think the Prion's would work fine for you.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I seriously looked at some 32 502's and Lashed boots, but they sold out of my size last year. I'm still keeping my eyes open. I saw a pair of 502's that were charcoal and oxblood and they were really nice. Too bad they had size 8 and 14 left...


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Im going to take a stab in the dark and say that you are a 10.5-11? If so, I know what you mean when it comes to looking for last seasons boots. Seems like every boot that I like are never avail in my size. haha


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep, 10.5 here. I had to kill an old woman with her own walker to get my 10.5 DK IV boots.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

haha, i've never seen them until I just looked at your pic in the other thread. I would have done the same thing to get those boots...


----------

